# Project planning: where to buy wide thin stock for drawer sides (Raleigh, NC)



## Chris_L (Sep 15, 2011)

Greetings all! 

Used a router for the first time today(!) and played around with 1/2" thick, 6" wide poplar in my dove tail jig (also used for the first time today!). After a few test cuts I have my jig and bit depth set perfectly. My plan is to make drawers with the sides 8.25" tall (PC dovetail jig needs 1' + 1/4 increments for uniformity plus I want deep drawers). I cannot find poplar or any other soft wood in thin stock at these widths. I don't have a planner or joiner. Does thin stock exist in > 8" widths? If so, how do you guys source material like this? I guess I can go to 1" stock but would rather not if the thinner stuff is available in the area. This wood will be painted. I'm doing two closet organizers for my kids before stepping up to nice wood for my master bedroom closet.
I'd love to know of local sources for project wood if any of you are from this area.

Cheers!
Chris


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

If you can't find a local supplier, you might try some local cabinet shops.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

You could also call a local (if you have one) Rockler or WoodCraft store or hardwoods supplier. Tell them what you are looking for. For 8" widths you might have to join narrower boards together. Before I bought my drum sander I used to have a local shop surface glue ups for me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, another NC forum member just mentioned finding a good supplier to me, I will ask him to share the information.


----------



## Chris_L (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll check the local cabinet shops and will call WoodCraft to speak to someone. I checked their site earlier and did not see my desire width(s) listed. Hopefully a live person can help dial me in. Mike: please do pass along the info if it can be shared...I appreciate it. My last resort is to have some shipped. There are a couple of TrueValue hardware stores that stock 1/2 x 8" x 4' and will ship 48 linear feet for a shipping cost of $26. I'm not so much concerned with the shipping cost as I am with the thought of receiving banged up and chipped wood!


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Try Woodcraft for your drawer slides as well as small project wood, they have a store in Raleigh... 
Drawer Slides, Table Slides, Door Slides & Undermount Slides at Woodcraft

As for a wood source, try ProBuild in Raleigh, Fitch Lumber in Carrboro, they may not stock it but likely will source it for you pronto or point you to a better source.

I've just found Wall Lumber to be a good source, not local but in Rockingham County, very good prices and will mill whatever you need. They ship UPS & FedEx...
Wall Lumber Co., Quality Hardwoods and Plywoods For The Craftsman

Welcome to the forum, I'm just down the road from you below Sanford, worked in Raleigh for many years...good luck with your project, this is the place for router guidance...these guys/gals brought my learning curve up quickly!

Ron


----------



## Chris_L (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Ron. I called Probuild and they directed me to Wurth Wood Group in Raleigh. Wurth carries 1/2" ply's but not solid poplar. Regardless, they may also be a potential source for other wood needs. They in turn recommended I contact A&M Supply, but they're in Charlotte. I called Fitch too but they are closed for inventory! So, I'll try the local big box stores today to see if they can have the 1/2 x 8" x 4' that I found on line shipped to store. 

I use to go to Sanford a lot to ride motocross at Devils Ridge. I also autoX in the old airport with a local club. I agree with the value of this site...informative, friendly, and extremely helpful to noobs.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, this is exactly the reason I suggest editing your profile to show a general location in your signature... so you can get guidance from forum members in your area.


----------



## Mellanor (May 17, 2011)

Honestly, if you are going to paint anyway, there is no particular reason to stick to solid wood, so why not buy good quality plywood instead? You will need to edge band it before painting, but you get to cut exactly the sizes you want. You can even buy pre-finished sheet goods from a decent lumberyard (or perhaps work with a local cabinet shop to add some extra sheets to their next order). I would NOT recommend buying any sheet goods from a big box store - I have found that the quality is poor and you get too many voids in the sheets.

Cheers,
Raymond


----------



## Chris_L (Sep 15, 2011)

Raymond,
I decided to stick to a reasonably soft solid wood to get the basics down. As I understand it the ply's are prone to some splitting/splintering. I'm new to routing and am in the process of learning how to adjust the variable speed for the task at hand, as well as techniques and processes. Maybe I can branch out later on. 

For this particular project I found that what was marked as 1/2" thick board actually measured 1/2" and that what was marked as 1" board was actually 3/4". I initially stayed away from the 1" thinking it would be 1"...too thick and overkill. After seeing how much it would cost to get actuall 1/2" x 8" x 4' or 8' I revisited the 1" wood and found that at 3/4" I could make it work. Saved a bit of money.

I've completed the boxes for 3 drawers with wood from Home Depot. Even though I cut each drawer from the same piece of stock (8' lengths) I found that the width and thickness varied. Now I see why people use planers and joiners! Am I correct in assuming that places like the quality shops mentioned above will carry wood that is more true?

Cheers, Chris


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Chris. 
You will find that when you see material marked as 1x3, 1x4 1x6, etc. is the size when rough sawn. After machining is done by the mill the sizes are smaller than labeled. Actual measurement for a 1x3 is 3/4" x 2-1/2". Just like a 2x4 is actually 1-1/2"x3-1/2". At a hardwoods supplier can be even more confusing because they offer more selections. There you can buy 4/4 (four quarter) which is 1" in rough sawn, but after milling it is closer to 13/16" thick. Read the info in this link (also shows a chart) & it will explain a little better. Not hard to understand once you know it.

Understanding Wood Sizes - Woodworking Tips - How To Understand Wood Sizes


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, for drawer sides you can easily glue and clamp boards to get the desired width. The biggest mistake beginners make is applying too much clamping pressure which usually causes the wood to cup. Apply a thin coating of glue to each piece and then hold them firmly together with clamps for the suggested drying time on the bottle. A handy way to apply the glue is by using acid brushes. You can find them most places; a very inexpensive source is HF. You can lay down some wax paper to ensure your wood does not stick to what it is laying on.


----------

